# How would you react



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok here is the picture.I walk into this tackle shop and i ask hey what kind of warranty does tica have on there rods.Who knows and who cares tica sucks.I will give you 6 reasons why. Within 2 -3 steps in the door. We dont sell them they are junk.What would you do.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

*oh well*

tica gives a 1 yr warrenty. and btw saturday the top guide on mine blew out.....go with the tsunami, have two and never a problem. have had the tica for one month and have now replaced two guides as they use cheap (non fuji) guides that tend to be a little small, and that blow out the teflon or plastic insert on a regular basis. and one other thing, does it not bother anyone else when tica ownder tell you to get the 12 foot rod so you can cut it down to 11.5 so you will have a good rod???


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I think I know which tackle shop you are talking about! They have done similar things like that too me also (if it's the same shop)!

Very sad indeed!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thank you but*

I know some dont like the tica ,but i do like it and i will keep it. With that said .How would you react to this ,yes the place is a little over priced but convienient for me and i go there quite often. I just dont understand there reaction because it cost them prob 100 plus dollars a month from me and i will let every one i know ,know how i was treated. Im going to spend a lot of money on another real and a few other items and was going to get my items there.No way in he ll now.I just dont get it.


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Permit, He didn't ask you wheather you like Tica Rods or not. He asked [generally] how you would react to such a reception. Personally, I wouldn't go through those doors again and every person I know would get the name of the tackle shop. I would, also, contact the owner and make a serious complaint.
JMHO


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*I should but.*

I know i should but by doing so i would get the reaction i dont want.Some of my friends go there and love it.I go there a lot.But i dont think i will post the name.Im not one to throw it out like that ,but i will pm everyone that wants it.And no i will not go in this place ever again.Even if i have to spend more money somewhere else.I was treated that bad.They laughed when i left.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*i really thought*

I thought i would get more responses from you guys out there.And ladies. Im just not sure how to react.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I know the shop you're talking about as well. It's a shame, because they're my favorite tackle shop in Tidewater but they do have a thing about Ticas.

I have an 11'6" I've used for three years with no problems. I love mine.

My response? I'd buy the stuff I need and tell them while I understand their dislike of the rod, I want one and I'll look around until I find a shop that carries them.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

The Tsunami feels(to me) fatter than the Tica.I don't like that........Regarding the tackle shop,they evidently have a real smuck working for them and I would take my serious business elsewhere.Locally I frequent PA Distributors(VB) and Bishops(Rt17).Basspro has seen a few serious sheckles too  .......the R


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I'm sure*

they could have been nicer about it, but it sounds to me like walking into a ford dealer and asking about a chevy warranty(or vice versa). Reaction as expected.

My .02


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wow*

What if i didnt know what i was looking for.But i was looking for a reel not a rod ,i just made the mistake of asking a question.. First i was told that they were handling ticas.Second if you are any good at what you do then you would have made sure i walked out knowing about about fords instead of just being an ass.There is no reason in the world you could give me for being like these guys.To say i deserved the reaction is crazy.if they did it to you you would have said thank you i doubt it.But that is your opinion and i respect it.This is what i wanted to know how people would handle this issue.I love to fish and love finding out new things .Thank you catman32


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*was it lighthouse*

?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Hey catman*

don't get me wrong. I am not condoning rudeness whatsoever. But dealers are out to sell the lines they carry, not the one's they don't. If I am interested in Fords, I don't go to a Chevy dealer for an opinion, was all I was trying to say.

A lot of shops exhibit this behavior. If they make their custom rods from Lami blanks, they will do everything in their power to convince you of the superiority of Lami blanks, simply because they don't deal with for example Breakaway blanks. If they can't convince you they have a better product, they will lose the sale, so it's understandable for them to "push" their products. It's too bad they sometimes act more like politicians- they often resort to berating the opposition instead of extolling their own products virtues.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

If it were me I would send a letter w/ the attention to the STORE OWNER. When I go into a store or an establishment and someone treats me like crap or they speak to me in a rude way, I go home, get on the PC and type a letter letting them know who it was, when I was there, how I was treated and what was said. I did it w/ Busch Gardens back in August and they sent me 5 free tickets.

Now the guy might not send a you FREE TICA(LOL) but Im sure he would appreciate knowing what hes paying his staff to do and how they are costing him sales.

Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

My Tica's work great. Piss on that shop.

There are plenty of others that don't have that attitude.

Take your business elsewhere and don't look back.

My response in that situation?

"Thanks for an obviously biased opinion, if I want any more crap outta you I'll squeeze your head."  

You don't need that place.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Catman32,*

We have a tackle shop here in MD with attitude problems as well. It is a well known B&T shop here in MD that is coined as STRANGLERS!! To me, a tackle shop is a dime in a dozen and if they feel they are above you, then it's time to spend your money elsewhere. Eventually, your bad experience will spread to others and soon enough the word will spread thrughout the fishing communities and people will advise others to purchase tackle elsewhere. This will probably get the owner's attention. It has already has already happened with the owner at STRANGLER...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*They wouldn't......*

Get anymore of my business. I have 4 Ticas and have not had a problem with either one. Just because you didn't by a well known name brand like Penn etc or a custom so what. I get the same in tackle shops up here in Yankee land to. Who cares what you but as long as you're spending money right? I'd go some where else.


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey catman, I'll bite. 
I think I am like you. I don't understand the reason for the attitude. I myself, if I were honest, would have gave the fool an earful. I'm an, what my friends consider, "old school" guy. I don't and won't tolerate rudeness in anybody, regardless. It makes no sence to treat anybody like that, particularly someone who wants to give you their business. I agree, there is no call for the rudeness. There is way to much "attitude" in people these days. We are all in this for the same reasons, to have fun, enjoy the outdoors, and to catch fish. Why shouldn't helping each other in this, be a part of that? Everybody knows it's more fun to fish with someone else than by your self. 
I would make sure to say something to the owner, and let him know you didn't post their names, YET! I would like the name of the store. I had a similar situation in a shop over there. If it is the same one, I won't go back, nor will any of the guys I fish with. Please let me know. 

PS. Do these guys not know the definition or maening of "Customer Service"?

Tight lines.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I worked retail for many years. And there is a right way to handle this information and a wrong way. Now I feel there is a well documented period where they had QC issues(the guides are not fuji) anddd many people recomend to cut back the rod(a few rod builders I know included) if you want to throw 8-n-bait. The older rods don't seem to have this guide problem and the Rod I purchased has been fine although it is not my front line rod(I have yet to cut it back but is to soft for my taste for 8-n-bait). 

I guess I would try and speak to the owner and voice to him or her my displeasure for what the sales person did to you. 

I hope this makes sence.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

If its the shop that every1's thinkn....

I have found those guys and owner ta be down ta earth...an tell it like it is....Deffinitey a PG-13 tackle shop...shoot was in there one time and a customer complained about the cigarrete smoke...well the owner didn't hestitate and told em ,thats its his shop..and if the smoke was botherin em...ta take there business else where...whether its want ya wana hear..or their opinion....its his shop.....Don't think I've ever met an OL' Salt that wasn't like that...or was that type ta beat around tha bush...nor one that don't know ther tackle

Yeah they used ta sell Tica's...heck bought one of em there.....

But they did at one point.....Fishman can tell you... if its tha same shop he werked at....they used to inspect every rod they sold....

Thay stopped selling Key Largo's...and I bought one from them...8 ft/1 pc / lite tackle trout rod...but they stopped buyin from the supplier cause there quality started ta go ta $hit(guides not alined to tha spline,inferior guides and mounts)...which I still have tha rod...and fer tha money...I'm glad they(tha tackle shop) put my interest(spending money on quality stuff vs spendin my money on junk) ta benifit me.

Tha same went for Tica's...It still cost the tackle shops to have to re-send these rods/tackle back to tha shipper...


So....with that said....I'll still shop there..and promote there business.....


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*ok*

First off i have never said a name of a shop and will not.I made that clear. I already talked to someone there today.So if anyone named a place i have not confirmed that or not.I am not just bashing a place or throwing a name out. Also i think you are taking my point wrong.No matter what anyone says i like the tica and will keep it.im just saying ,if you were treated that way what would you have done.....Once again i have not put out a name of any place publicly online.And will not. That is fine if a owner thinks it is right to treat people like i was treated. But i doubt it.I walked out of the store.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I think Nserch.....*

Has point but it would have been nice for that person to maybe explain why they don't carry ticas or why they don't like them.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well...not ta stick my foot in my mouth...but ...tha answer that I received was that it was costing the store too much money to send Tica's back...and this was a while ago

Which I am not inclined to ask why...its His tackle shop....The tackle shop will try to fix any tackle problems to the best of there ability....and I'm just guessing....could also result in why they don't carry that rod any more.


I am a creature of habit...I frequent the local tackle shops first....I support them and depend on there expertise and inventory......Now...That I have been domesticated ... I won't say I don't go to the Mega tackle/sporting goods stores when they have a sale...but if I want real time intel...or stuff that the Mega Stores don't sell or stock....I can usually find it @ the local tackle shops ....or they'll order it for me.



But like I explained in my previous post...I know the quality of Tica's were deterriorating and that was one of the reasons that "Said Tackle Shop",stopped carring that brand.....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I don't think the issue is why or whether or not they sell Ticas.Its their customer service skills and whether or not you want to be treated like a turd  .....the R


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok enough*

Ok i have gotten a lot of responses.thank you.I know ticas are not the best But i like mine.I think we have beat this one to death thanks for all the replys.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

wAIT I WANT A SMACK AT IT LOL ,,


I love my tica and there is others i dont like,, i have never had problem about ticas except the one i broke in half while casting 8nsnake but still didnt discourage me from buying 3 more lol ,, 

and the point i myself buy customer service ,,, and by the post back on this it seems that all fingers point in one place  makes ya wonder eh,, but anyways everyone likes different rods and reel and fish with what they are comphy with as i do "hince all my fish i catch  " and others express them in good and yet bad ways but this was a bus. and there you just dont do that .


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey; I said it before.
"It makes no sence to treat anybody like that, particularly someone who wants to give you their business. I agree, there is no call for the rudeness."

catman wasn't talking about what tackle he liked. He had somebody treate him like crap, and he didn't like it. 

catman; do what you feel is right and you can't go wrong. By not posting the shops name you are showing what the clerk lacked...CHARACTER. I thank you for that and admire your decision. I agree there is no need to just bash them publicly, just to be doing it. 

Tight lines.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I bought a Chevy from a Ford dealership. I went in there with all intentions of what I wanted to purchase and wasn't sold on anything else. I love my Tahoe and it hasn't given me any problems at all.

If you're an avid consumer and user of any product, you're going to purchase what you want to get. Such a comment may have turned me off from slapping some plastic down as well, but if they're supplying a product, they should be supporting it. I don't know if said B&T shop still carries this line of equipment, but if they do, I suppose they want to get rid of them. It is also nice of them to give an honest opinion at the same time. If they have given you good advice in the past, would you trust them again?

I wonder how bad cigarette smoke affects the properties of epoxy and graphite? The local B&T I go to over here is more of a bar. That place reeks of stale stale stale Carolina tobacco. Plenty of dirty jean cut off shorts puffing away and throwing cold ones back. What a sight to see to start your way fishing at 6am! It honestly gets me in the mood to stay out a little longer and get some fresh air on the water.

Get what you want and you won't disappoint yourself.


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*That's why they are all going broke*

The fools that run these shops are all hanging on by their fiscal fingertips because they are not good retailers. This is yet another reason not to buy overpriced tackle from them. 

With the advent of the internet...who needs these "Old Salts" any way??? Don't be foolish enough to think think they are doing anyone any favors. They don't do anyone favors (if they do, they are fools, good businessmen sell at a fair price, that is how business works)...Local tackle shops perform a service or sell products for a price that they are willing to live with. If one pays them what they ask, the retailers should shut up and be damned glad that consumers have graced them with their money. If not, people will buy elsewhere (I do)...

I would dare say that given my observations, most of these guys are not Sam Waltons, Bill Gates or Donald Trumps...They are just average to below average retailers with little or no ambition and no manners. That is why they struggle to make ends meet. Tackle, tires, tools...all the same, business is business...these guys cannot hang with the BIG BOX because they are not as smart as the big box guys. 

In fact, I would bet the farm that with the exception of maybe one or two people in most shops, the workers are average fishermen with average tips. Monkey see ,monkey do...they repeat what they hear and after about a year of serious fishing, I found them to be very short on REAL fishing knowlege.

Fishing is my hobby and I love it. I catch enough fish to make myself happy and if I need really the scoop, I get my info. online. Who has time to hang out in a tackle shop? What kind of pethetic fool needs company so bad that they would want to hang in a smoke filled shop? And, as far as bait and tackle, I make my own (tie flies, pour lead, make my own rods even pour rubber) and If need be I catch my own bait. If I need to buy bait, seafood shops are cheaper and the workers have manners. I can order anything I need online and if I want it here tomorrow, I can get it and the cost is still better than local. 

So, rest assured CATMAN, the fools that treated you in an unkind manner are indeed stuggling to hang on to those crappy shops. They are not getting rich. So who cares about them. Let them be rude and let them go broke...

F

P.S.
And remember, there are still some good folks like the guy at the place I send you yesterday to get your rod repaired. 

P.P.S. If you are happy with your TICA, More power to you. Most of the fools that work retail tackle can't afford to buy the tackle they sell any way...who are they kidding? They just sit and pucker up to hind ends of the high rollers that come in. They pretend to be big shots...they are not.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow F, send me a list of the tackle shops youv'e been to so I never go to them. All the tackle shops I frequent are owned by average Joes like you and me and are just trying to make a living. They also are knowledgeable about their product line and have inside info on whats biting(wont find that at BPS online.)

Plus the shops that I frequent not only have knowledgeable people working there but I have gotten to know them and have been known to show up and shoot the chit for a couple of hrs with them.(Both here and the OBX)

Guess what I'm saying is everybody can have a bad day. Don't judge a store from one experience on one day....


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Maybe I need to move to the OBX*

I agree with you about the shops in the OBX. Most of those guys are top shelf and tourist oriented. Around here (Hampton Roads)...we have a couple of notorious shops that are staffed by fools. Everyone on here knows the shop(s) and it feels good to vent.

Carpe Diem!

F


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Maybe I need to move to the OBX*

I agree, the shops I have been to on the OBX were top shelf. Most are tourist oriented and staffed by nice people. Here (Hampton Roads) we have a couple of notorious shops staffed by fools.

While basspro.com will not give me local info...pierandsurf.com and tidalfish.com will...and it will not come out of the mouth of a fool.

F


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have had some bad times in more than one local shop...and some good times...had a shop tell me to buy a tica/sl20sh combo for $200...i already had a sl30sh...just needed a rod...wint with a tsunami...i don't know the shop but they seem to have a problem with tica...but..."DON'T YELL AT ME"...if they can't talk to you like a person/customer...i wouldn't go back...and i would be sure to let them know...i have a shop i wouldn't go to if the had the only bait in town...


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

fcbandgdog said:


> The fools that run these shops are all hanging on by their fiscal fingertips because they are not good retailers. This is yet another reason not to buy overpriced tackle from them.
> 
> With the advent of the internet...who needs these "Old Salts" any way??? Don't be foolish enough to think think they are doing anyone any favors. They don't do anyone favors (if they do, they are fools, good businessmen sell at a fair price, that is how business works)...Local tackle shops perform a service or sell products for a price that they are willing to live with. If one pays them what they ask, the retailers should shut up and be damned glad that consumers have graced them with their money. If not, people will buy elsewhere (I do)...
> 
> ...


 WELL SAID fcbandgdog!!
I try not to buy anything that goes below the water in those smoke stained shops. If it smells bad to me, and I smoked for 20 years, I know the fish wont like it either.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

catman32 said:


> I know i should but by doing so i would get the reaction i dont want.Some of my friends go there and love it.I go there a lot.But i dont think i will post the name.Im not one to throw it out like that ,but i will pm everyone that wants it.And no i will not go in this place ever again.Even if i have to spend more money somewhere else.I was treated that bad.They laughed when i left.



pm me with the shop so i can avoid it as well


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

*tica story and the tackle shop*

So I orderd one on line.... never got it. Waited for 3 weeks. The guy calls me up and says he'll ship me another(tica). It gets here today and its broken! yup broken. So back it goes. I wanted a to try a tica because I threw one with a sl30sh and it went a mile! Never casted anything that far in my life. Called the local tackle shop to price it and they said that they dont carry tica any more because of all the returnes and problems.
They are the only local shop around that does not carry Tica. Well I wound up at Princess ann distributors and even though they had a Tica I bought another Tsunami.


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

catman32. pm me with the shop and persons name if you know it and I'LL stay away from there to. screw them.


----------



## hoosierboy (Apr 4, 2003)

I never have owned a tica but have threw a few of them from time to time. I di own a G loomis surf rod. It threw just ike a tica to me except it had better guides and different grip. Pretty much the same action in both rods just the tica is a few hundred dollars cheaper. I own many of surf rods from the pinnacle to the allstar 1509 extra heavy. I currently am getting a nail rod . I stiff light rod that will cast up to 12 ounces good. I also own a century gs supa sport rod that I did pick up while I was in england. Not an 8 an bait rod but a good 6 and bait or heavy stingsilver rod. I have fished them all and the all are good rods. Its just a matter of preference and what a man can afford. A tica will catch a drum just as easy as azipplex or allstar. 
I two have had problems with shops around V.B. I went in to buy a reel to use on a heaver they told me that there was know way I could cast that reel because it was designed for trolling well I seen one of these gentleman a few weeks ago and I was using thereel I bought from them over a year ago. The gentlman ask me what I was casting and I told him the reel he had sold me a year ago that he said I couldnt cast just goes to show you what one man can do if me puts his mind to it. Just my 50 cents

Hoosierboy


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

JOHNEY LEO

GET A FORD


PS im eatin striper anda occansional stripper 


depending om her size limit (under 28" waist)

of course









dont b jealous coasties et bummm 2


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

*winer*



catman32 said:


> Ok i have gotten a lot of responses.thank you.I know ticas are not the best But i like mine.I think we have beat this one to death thanks for all the replys.




plrease move to the winer forum


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Fishing Feud,
I do believe that Catman tried to stop the responses in post 25 [ the one you quoted in your post 40]. I do not consider that wining in any way. He clearly stated his case and waited for a response. Nothing more.

BTW, why have you not  provided some personal info in your "Public Profile" for all of us to evaluate??


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Deffinitey a PG-13 tackle shop...shoot was in there one time and a customer complained about the cigarrete smoke...well the owner didn't hestitate and told em ,thats its his shop..and if the smoke was botherin em...ta take there business else where...whether its want ya wana hear..or their opinion....its his shop.....Don't think I've ever met an OL' Salt that wasn't like that...or was that type ta beat around tha bush...nor one that don't know ther tackle


Love em or hate em, those guys at that shop are entertaining. I was there onr day when a customer started telling the story of how he just casted 8ozs at a boat at the Lynnhaven Inlet. The guy behind the counter let him have it - with both barrels. No suger coating or mixed words. I walked up to the counter after the guy left and said "I think you just lost a customer." The B&T guy went off again, saying he didn't need the money of an idiot. 
You could have sold tickets to that one. I like the attitude. But that's just me. 
Just my 2 cents on the Tica. Not a bad rod for the money. Light and throws up to 6oz pretty well. Yes, the guide rings pop out. Yes, they do break. But ya get what ya pay for. I saw one break Monday at the LIP fighting a 75lbs. cobia. Might have been the angler's fault pointing the tip and rod butt in the same direction. But I don't think my 1509 would snapped like that. If fact, I watched the Tica the whole time the fight was on just waiting for the rod to snap. I just KNEW it was gonna happen.
You want an inexpensive heaver? Get the OM heavy.


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

*Didn't want to be left out*

YEAAA what they said!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gosh NJeff...must be nice to have money...yes you get what you pay for...and i did work for "LANDMARK COMM"...THERE IS NO REASON FOR A RETAIL PERSON TO HAVE THAT ATTITUDE...i don't care if its k-mart...and i hate them for there lack of knowledge...they don't have a clue where anything in the store is...i say...lets just fish...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> gosh NJeff...must be nice to have money...yes you get what you pay for...and i did work for "LANDMARK COMM"...THERE IS NO REASON FOR A RETAIL PERSON TO HAVE THAT ATTITUDE...i don't care if its k-mart...and i hate them for there lack of knowledge...they don't have a clue where anything in the store is...i say...lets just fish...


Sorry if I offended ya, Rattler. Didn't mean to. And I sure ain't made of money. I've got $20 in my pocket till I get paid Friday. And it's like that for me every week. 
All I'm saying is the Tica is a decent inexpensive rod. But the key work is decent. I own two Ticas. And sold another. I think the OM is a much better rod. Both cost about the same. If you want a good but cheap rod, get the OM. 
As far as the shop, the attitude is why I like them. Yes, they've pissed me off in the past, too. But they do know their stuff. The attitude - good or bad - makes them what they are. And I like it.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

got kiked off a board because i went to a meet and greet at the "wrong shop"...the sponser never offered...and the one we went to provided food and drink...it was talked about for 2-3 mos...everyony that posted a great time got kicked...i worked retail for 15 years...but like you, i don't sweat an attitude unless i have to...and i smoke...lol...lets go fishing...you can throw mine if i can throw yours...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

So why isn’t anyone mentioning what tackle shop it is? Is there a new rule to protect an offending B&T so they won’t lose business? It wasn’t too long ago we were all bashing the heck out of “Stranglers.” I can’t see Light House making those comments and I’d be a bit surprised if it’s them. Can you PM me the shop, please?

Despite replacing two busted guides on my Tica’s, I love ‘em and will buy again.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok lets really end This*

Hey i have never said any store names on here.I just simply asked a question about service and how would others react.I know how to act im 33 years old. I did what i thought was right and left. I just wanted to see what others would do.No one has to convince me that my rod is good or bad . I like it and it is fixed.I like knowing things.I was thrilled at the different reactions to this. I like attitude also but the kind that makes sense. I really needed help to find a place to get my rod fixed. cheap or not. And get a slosh 30. I got my rod fixed elswhere and i will get the slosh later. I appreciate all the responses.Thanks catman32


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

i just wanted to post in this long thread and be a part of P&S history


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

catman32,

I'm not saying you in particular. It's cool. I just noticed that the entire thread is mum about it whereas in the past it was different. I thought something changed. On the tidalfish.com forums, they don't hold back. It doesn't matter to me either way. I've read several of these type of issues. It's kind of like: ya seen one, ya seen 'em all.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Advisor said:


> Fishing Feud,
> I do believe that Catman tried to stop the responses in post 25 [ the one you quoted in your post 40]. I do not consider that wining in any way. He clearly stated his case and waited for a response. Nothing more.
> 
> BTW, why have you not  provided some personal info in your "Public Profile" for all of us to evaluate??


fishing feud,

Perhaps do yourself a favor and not get drunk and try to type on the keyboard at 4:30 in the morning. If there were a "drunkenese" translator on this forum, it would take away from the amusement I get from disceting your absurd and asinine posts. Oh can I only wish what you're trying to convey in words. Please keep up the fine work you do to keep this place from getting mundane. Advisor has advised us all of the ignore function but I'm too curious as to how you're going to respond.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

johnnyleo11 said:


> fishing feud,
> 
> Perhaps do yourself a favor and not get drunk and try to type on the keyboard at 4:30 in the morning. If there were a "drunkenese" translator on this forum, it would take away from the amusement I get from disceting your absurd and asinine posts. Oh can I only wish what you're trying to convey in words. Please keep up the fine work you do to keep this place from getting mundane. Advisor has advised us all of the ignore function but I'm too curious as to how you're going to respond.


Uh oh, am I next????


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

The only problem I had with my tica is when it was slammed between the car door I love that rod so much I order another one it's a shame some tackle shops do that.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Uh oh, am I next????


Dog, you're already passed out by 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Dog, you're already passed out by 4:30 in the morning.


It aint 4:30 yet....


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

how the heck did we have 55 posts and no ones mentioning the shop? gotta be OE2 dem basties cant seem to fix my tsunamis' "guide problem" (that is, i am one of the few that actually use their rod 5 days a week and that shock leader knot is eventually gonna break a guide....) well they have nt fixed it when they said they would. Anyhow what im trying to say is you will have a problem with any rod if you use it enough. 


if it aint broke.........your not using it enough............




fish on


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*I agree with catman......*

It's not what was said, but how it was said. He did not have to treated that way. Let's ask this question and be honest with the answer....How many times when buying tackle, rods, cars, guns, bows, what ever, and the salesman approached you like he did catman, you felt almost like you were an idiot because you were buying what YOU wanted and not what the sales person wanted. for example, a local B&T here in yankee land only deals with penn reels. That's all they carry. Now I like penn they make good rods and reels. I have two power sticks with 320gt2's and a penn captiva on a tica. I also have Okuma, Pinnacle, Star and Jarvis Walker rods. With the exception of some rods and reels that I have bought from members of this group, all of the rods and reels that I have bought were bought because I did research and physically checked out what I was buying. I didn't care what color the rod was or the reel was, if it felt good in my hands and well balanced I bought it. I still catch fish, so what's the difference?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Roflmao!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Ok now I'm tired of this. To answer the question about who this shop is nad why it has not been listed. It is because the thread starter did not want it done. It was thread where he wanted to know what you would do. I believe that has been answered and this thread is well beyond where it needs to go. So I will lock it unless Flea thinks otherwise.


----------

